# new lights



## Fishizzle (May 18, 2008)

Came up with a light set up I could take on and off the skiff...Keeps em out of the way when I'm fishing. Hopefully, I will bejabbin steel soon if the wind and rain would quit....


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Got any pics?


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *SHIZNIK (5/18/2008)*Got any pics?


Yeah, or at least a few details? That's kinda like posting a fishing report and only saying "I went out and caught fish."!

oke

And....WELCOME to the forum!!!!!


----------



## Fishizzle (May 18, 2008)

They aren't on the boat yet. Weflounderand fish the short trips on a 14 ft skiffcuz it is so easy to launch and we don't have to clean it. 500 watt center light with 150 watt side lights on each side. Nice for poling the bayou on the way out to the grass islands. As soon as I clip em on, I'll get a pic and post.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Was that picture taken near Carabelle?


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Fishizzle (5/17/2008)*Came up with a light set up I could take on and off the skiff...Keeps em out of the way when I'm fishing. Hopefully, I will bejabbin steel soon if the wind and rain would quit....


WTG!!! You'll be able to see em really good with that!!:clap:clap


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Plus you should be able to get in and out of all the structures, docks, etc with that rig! Oh, BTW, Welcome to the forum! Ooooops! :doh


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Death From Above (5/18/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Fishizzle (5/17/2008)*Came up with a light set up I could take on and off the skiff...Keeps em out of the way when I'm fishing. Hopefully, I will bejabbin steel soon if the wind and rain would quit....
> ...


Whatever it is.


----------

